# Made Speatzle and German Goulash



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know if I have ever had that, but it sure does look good.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

How is it German? Recipe? 😊


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nik333 said:


> How is it German? Recipe? 😊


It’s German cause I say it is...  Besides I cookedvit up for a German guy!
Which recipe do you want the spaetzle or the Goulash?


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Do you use an authentic German spaetzle recipe or another. Here is an authentic recipe that I have. I'll make it someday too.
*INGREDIENTS


US CustomaryMetric

1x2x3x*


2 cups all-purpose flour (you can also use whole wheat flour)
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
4 large eggs
1/2 cup milk or water + more as needed (milk produces a richer Spaetzle) (**add more flour if the dough is too runny, add more milk or water if it's too stiff)
butter for serving
*INSTRUCTIONS

*

Add the flour and salt to the bowl of a stand mixer. Stir to combine. Crack the eggs into a small bowl and whisk them. Make a well in the center of the flour mixture and pour the eggs in it. Add the milk (start with using slightly less and add more as needed). Attach a dough hook to the stand mixer and "knead" the dough for 16-20 minutes, or until bubbles appear (see pictured instructions for details). After 15 minutes or less of beating, use a wooden spoon to scoop and pull the dough. If bubbles/holes appear, the dough is done.
Bring at least 2 quarts of lightly salted water to a boil, then reduce to a simmer. Using a Spätzle maker of your choice (I use and prefer the *Spätzle press)*, press the noodles into the simmering water and cook for about 2-3 minutes, or until the noodles float to the top. Use a slotted spoon to transfer the noodles to a colander, and then dump the noodles in a large bowl of ice water. Drain the noodles again, toss with some melted butter and serve warm.
Make Ahead: The Spaetzle can be stored in the fridge for at least a couple of days and then reheated. Melt some butter in a large skillet and toss the Spätzle in it to heat through.
*NOTES
*

Traditionally Spätzle batter is quite thick because it was cut into noodles using the board & knife method. Even if using a Spätzle press or other method, thicker batter yields a better consistency. If you're using the Spätzle press yes, it will require some muscle strength - you don't want the batter to be so runny that it squishes right through with ease. That said, if you're straining way too hard to press the batter through, go ahead and add a bit more liquid to thin it out.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s my recipe...
2-1/2 cups flour
1-1/2 cup milk
2 eggs
1-1/4 tsp kosher salt
Couple pinches nutmeg.
As your cooking ( I did it in four batches) scoop it out with big scooper and
place it in a covered dish and add butter and fresh chopped parsley after each addition.
While cooking It rises to the top right away and only cook it for a couple of minutes

You can make it early for dinner and heat in micro
before serving.
I have plenty of leftover and it will heat up in micro
for the head knots lunch today with the leftover Goulash.

I Mix it with the hand beater/mixer...Just mix it until it’s all
blender - and that’s it...
Note: I like it more round dumpling like...I should have
put a little more flour in it to achieve a more rounder spaetzle

Once you make these your hooked it actually taste like homemade pasta without all the fuss.
BTW...I got this recipe in Germany from a German chef...


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> BTW...I got this recipe in Germany from a German chef...


Like most things there is more than one way to do it.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

looks good! Pork or beef in the goulash ?


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Confession, I wasn't sure I knew what "goulash" was, so I googled.

Turns out it is what I have always referred to as *American Chop Suey *which I have always loved. Using spaetzles instead of macaroni sounds like an even better dish. I don't (as yet) have a spaetzle press so may just cut the noodles on first try.

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Colbyt said:


> looks good! Pork or beef in the goulash ?


Beef...


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> It’s German cause I say it is...  Besides I cookedvit up for a German guy!
> Which recipe do you want the spaetzle or the Goulash?


Goulash recipe, please.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, here’s what I did...It’s fast and easy...

First cut up your beef then dredge it in flour...

In my iron wok - heated up a little olive oil then put the beef and a chopped onion in together and browned it up with salt/ pepper, and roasted garlic seasoning..after it browned I added some paprika...(paprika is a natural browning agent so add it at the tale end of frying so that it doesn’t burn)

Then I added two cups of water, some rosemary, rubbed sage, and thyme, a few dashes of soy sauce, about One Tablespoon cider vinegar and about one tbsp light brown sugar. simmered for about 10 minutes then added two cut up carrots and about one cup frozen peas...continued simmering on low and stirring frequently for about another 25 minutes...Taste for seasoning...

the flour that you dusted the meat with ( first) makes it thick. And that’s it! Spoon it over speatzle mashed potatoes or rice...
BTW...I used a half piece of london broil...Have about 1 &1/2 cups of goulash and about 3 cups of speatzle leftover.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Bud9051 said:


> Confession, I wasn't sure I knew what "goulash" was, so I googled.
> 
> Turns out it is what I have always referred to as *American Chop Suey *which I have always loved. Using spaetzles instead of macaroni sounds like an even better dish. I don't (as yet) have a spaetzle press so may just cut the noodles on first try.
> 
> ...


.Bud, you could use a potato ricer if you have one. I did a search on Amazon, one like I have you can get with prime for 11.79 to 12.99 .


----------

